# What is your longest/farthest throwing light?



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 20, 2009)

Mine is a 5MW green laser. It out throws even my large reflectored 35W HID spotlights. Just very curious to know what your absolute best thrower is; it can be any kind, form factor or size of light. This has nothing to do with brightness/overall output, just throw.

Btw, if there has been a thread on this before, please let me know. I have done extensive searching and could not find one. Thanks.


----------



## iapyx (Nov 20, 2009)

BlueBeam22 said:


> Mine is a 5MW green laser. It out throws even my large reflectored 35W HID spotlights. Just very curious to know what your absolute best thrower is; it can be any kind, form factor or size of light. This has nothing to do with brightness/overall output, just throw.
> 
> Btw, if there has been a thread on this before, please let me know. I have done extensive searching and could not find one. Thanks.


 
how much can you see with your laser hehe. 
Well, okay, that was not the point of your question.
My longest throwing light is probably my mag85 with FM deep reflector. 
If I place the deep reflector on my mag5761 then theoretically it should throw longer/farther. Hm, I should try that next weekend. I will be in a cottage far from polluting city lights.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 20, 2009)

I understand that likely even a 1mW laser outhrows any flashlight. And of course my 20mW laser is the best thrower in my collection. 
A laser is not usable light for really shining up objects however. 
My best throwing flashlight is Tiablo A9 with aspheric lens.

Regards, Patric


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 20, 2009)

I know that my best thrower may not be in the same league as you 'heavy hitters', but perhaps I have one of the better throwers on two to three alkaline cells?? A boost-regulated SSC P4 in a tower module, an FM 2xC or 3xC body, and a SureFire KT-2 2.5" Turbohead, a pretty bright hotspot & not too shabby for ~200 and ~240 lumens respectively (link in my sig).
















(All photos were taken at a distance of 7 feet, with the flashlights 6 feet from the wall.)


----------



## Matt7337 (Nov 20, 2009)

Dereelight DBS V1 (3SD XR-E Q5) and its recently purchased younger brother, a DBS V3 with an R2 (WC tint). Both have the standard SMO reflectors and lenses on but I'll be getting a new MCE pill and aspherical lens for it soon to increase the throw a little.

Second on the list is a M*g which lives in the boot of my car, details in my sig


----------



## asfaltpiloot (Nov 20, 2009)

Mine is a [email protected] 3D with Terralux TLE-6EXB led and Aspheric lens.


----------



## jahxman (Nov 20, 2009)

My 100 mW green laser of course throws the furthest, but it's a laser.

Other than that, my DEFT is the throw king in my collection, followed by my DBS V3 w/aspherical head and R2 WH emitter.


----------



## Caroso (Nov 20, 2009)

Dereelight DBS with aspherical head.

Im planing to build a 75w xenon Lightforce 240 Blitz that will make my Dereelight look like a Mini-Mag.


----------



## zelda (Nov 20, 2009)

64623 Mag 5 1/2c with 4 x A123 & 3" reflector.
Similar throw like a Microfire Warrior III K3500R. (tested)

unfortunately the solder from the AW Softstarter melted in low mode --> Driver dead...


----------



## vegarfo (Nov 20, 2009)

My 2C aspherical maglite with R2 and 2x3.7v out throws all my lights


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Nov 20, 2009)

POB and CT HID's.

Dereelight DBS with aspherical head.

My Mag'633(7000lms.) is also pretty impressive in the throw department.

RaidFire Spear clone.

MagCharger5761.

I thinks that's all of them.You gotta love throwers.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 20, 2009)

I suppose my halogen spotlight throws the farthest. As far as a flashlight goes that honor probably still belongs to the L1.

Geoff


----------



## Billy Ram (Nov 20, 2009)

Well my m*g85 with the FM 2.5 TM head has a pretty good throw but my tuned up m*g458 with the FM3X head is my longest throwing light. "9000 lumens focused:wow:"
Billy


----------



## fiftycalibre (Nov 20, 2009)

My DEFT, then my Arc mania X6


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 20, 2009)

Coleman halogen spotlight...


----------



## WHT_GE8 (Nov 21, 2009)

My stanley 2M halogen spotlight, but for flashlight id be my Jetbeam M1X.


----------



## strinq (Nov 21, 2009)

m2xc4

this thread makes me think that i should get a laser...


but for the life of me i can't think of a use for it...


----------



## CLHC (Nov 21, 2009)

Costco.HID followed by my SF.M6.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 21, 2009)

Power on Board 35 watt H.I.D. spotlight. I once pointed it ten+ miles away at the peaks of the eastern side of the Sierra Nevada mountains in November and someone up there shined a light back (I think they had a Petzl Myo XP with the SSC l.e.d.).


----------



## jamie.91 (Nov 21, 2009)

LMAO i feel stupid, mine is an eastwardyj lol at 250 lumens

and its broke lol

jamielovecpf


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 21, 2009)

Supernova Short Arc HID
DEFT


----------



## computernut (Nov 21, 2009)

My Mag 3C with MagnumStar bulb throws like crazy. 2nd on the list is my E2L with it's TIR. My L1 Cree has a slightly bigger spot with a little less throw but it's not a huge difference. I like having lights with a good combination of flood/throw which is why I love my A2 outdoors.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 22, 2009)

Very impressive lights everyone! My longest throwing lights behind the laser which can be used for real purposes are my SunForce 25 million candlepower HID and my AmondoTech Titanium Mega Illuminator, also know as the Costco HID. It is true that the laser cannot be used to visibly illuminate an object for any practical purpose, but it is an amazing throw toy.


----------



## fhenixlynx (Nov 22, 2009)

i too have the 25million cp SF from northerntool.is it normal to have brownish tints in the beam,on this light? it sure does throw a long way!!!!!!!!! before i got this light i bought the 40 mill. they had real floody light it was,but i sent it back it had a wedge shadow in the beam.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 22, 2009)

fhenixlynx said:


> i too have the 25million cp SF from northerntool.is it normal to have brownish tints in the beam,on this light? it sure does throw a long way!!!!!!!!! before i got this light i bought the 40 mill. they had real floody light it was,but i sent it back it had a wedge shadow in the beam.


 
I believe my SunForce has that too, and it is perfectly okay. That is very interesting to hear that your 40MCP SunForce was a flooder and not a thrower; I have read two other reports stating the same thing about it.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 22, 2009)

Longest throwing lights in order from least to greatest:

6D Maglite halogen upgraded: 265+ yards - 250 lumens - run time: 2 hours 
35 watt Oracle: 298 yards - 3,000 lumens - run time: 1 hour+
“stock” Bigbeam Powerhouse: 400 yards - 230 lumens - run time: 24 hours on high
--------------------------------
3D sleeper RayOvac: 616 yards - 900 lumens - run time: 15 minuets 
"My EDC" Tiablo A9 Aspheric: 500+ yards - 225 lumens - run time: 2.5 hours 
Hexagon Cardboard box light: 700+ yards - 1,250 lumens - run time: 12 minuets 
-------------------------------- 
Little Yellow Laser Lantern: 875 yards - Only 50 lumens! - run time: 6 / 8? hours 
The SUN: - 1,100+ yards - 5,500 lumens - run time: A solid tested 1 hour 20 minuets!
The CAN light: - 1,800? +/- yards - 29,000 lumens - run time: 20 minuets max
The Black Box: - _more then Can light_, max tested 1,300 yards easy - 5,000 lumens. - run time: 15 -25 minuets

These are all the ones I can think of right now, constant testing allows more accurate rage measurements by Google earth. The recently finished “The Black Box” holds my current title for farthest throwing light. 

Every light in the _first_ category I consider very good throwers, but also good flashlights. They can be used for a variety of jobs and are not limited for long range. The next category are purpose built throwers. Who are really unfit for any medium or short range task due to a lack of side spill and having a blinding hot spot. The last category is the unlimited high power lights, they are all to heavy / awkward / powerful for any normal use, however it is nearly impossible to find something they will not hit out on the horizon. The One exception is the unfinished L.Y.L.L. this light is extremely light weight and portable. However it is quite dull, for normal use.


----------



## CajunJosh (Nov 23, 2009)

My best would be the Maxabeam followed by my PH50


----------



## socom1970 (Nov 23, 2009)

Mine is my FM Megalennium with WA1185 and proper focusing. Yikes!:duck:

I can almost hit clouds with it! 

With this light, I don't need an HID!


----------



## rhotondm (Nov 24, 2009)

Mine is a DBS R2 with an aspherical head. Looking forward to when they come out with some new drop ins to improve the throw a bit.


----------



## gsxrac (Nov 24, 2009)

The first light I bought after joining CPF was an Olight M20. It is still my furthest throwing light and I have loaned it to a friend for the last couple months. He is enjoying it just as much as I did and actually killed 2 of my 18650's lol. I hope I can get them going again :candle:


Edit: After reading through the rest of the posts here I am feeling a little under gunned and I NEED an HID of some sort. Maybe I'll start out with a Stanley 3,000?


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 24, 2009)

My Petrov45 HID. I can see roadsigns at 2Km.

Best guess puts the output at ~4000 Lumens.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Nov 24, 2009)

I had a HA-III Aspheric lens on a Mag 2D running 3C batteries. The Q5 was driven at 750mA and that puppy really threw! Looked really good with a stainless steel bezel, UCL lens and the HA-III natural coating that I had specially done. 

Alas, it was stolen! :O( 

Now, my throw light is a Quark Turbo AA2, good light but... I'm looking at the SST-90 lights now, the Peak with a LiFePO4 10Ah M cell would be great. Do throw the shot gun way, blast 2,000 lumens and something will hit it.


----------



## Skyeye (Nov 25, 2009)

For me it's the Professionals Favorite. It hits the clouds!:twothumbs
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/235898


----------



## enforcer (Nov 25, 2009)

My cheapo 1 million candle power rechargeable halogen lantern. Can see it from almost a mile off and is blinding.

Only lasts about 20 mins though.


----------



## Illum (Nov 25, 2009)

The bigger the reflector...or the deeper the reflector, the farther it will throw. it is not rocket science that the combination of the two will create a synergic effect of their own.



socom1970 said:


> Mine is my FM Megalennium with WA1185 and proper focusing. Yikes!:duck:
> 
> I can almost hit clouds with it!
> 
> With this light, I don't need an HID!



the 1185 housed in a standard M6 head won't hit any clouds, I know because more than one occasion I've weathered the storm shooting photons on low clouds thinking I might receive a reflection:shakehead

I'm pretty sure reflectors like the Blitz should be able to reach there given adequate intensity in whatever light source it was modified to contain.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Nov 25, 2009)

Sadly enough my Streamlight Strion is my furthest throwing light. 150 lumens or so. I love that light but XMAS is just around the corner and I want to see stuff further away...


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 26, 2009)

Illum said:


> The bigger the reflector...or the deeper the reflector, the farther it will throw. it is not rocket science that the combination of the two will create a synergic effect of their own.
> 
> the 1185 housed in a standard M6 head won't hit any clouds, I know because more than one occasion I've weathered the storm shooting photons on low clouds thinking I might receive a reflection:shakehead
> 
> I'm pretty sure reflectors like the Blitz should be able to reach there given adequate intensity in whatever light source it was modified to contain.


 
Surface brightness helps dramatically as well. With super high surface brightness you can have a decently sized reflector, but still have serious throw. 
 
I also was thinking the same thing, The same Mag 1185 bulb and a Magnum star xenon 3D bulb will throw the exact same in the same Maglite head. In fact if the tungsten coil of the low output Magnum star is more condensed “it is” then the 1185’s filament then the magnum star will have higher brightness and thus better throw in the same reflector. Seems strange but I’ve tested this theory and it works out to be true:thumbsup:.


----------



## Cataract (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm really feeling undergunned with my TK40 now, but I do have a 50mW green laser pointer... got my cousin's attention while he was hiking a path about a mile away last summer: I did have to lean on a ramp and use binoculars to aim so he would see it


----------



## alpg88 (Nov 26, 2009)

mine would be a former 6mcp searchlight with 35w hid kit. while it throws the most, it is big, heavy, and not too practical.
70mw green laser, throws very far, but not too practical either.
my favorite thrower is a p7 3d mag with FM deep reflector. followed by 4c mag with malkoff p7 drop in, and solarforce l900.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 26, 2009)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Power on Board 35 watt H.I.D. spotlight. I once pointed it ten+ miles away at the peaks of the eastern side of the Sierra Nevada mountains in November and someone up there shined a light back (I think they had a Petzl Myo XP with the SSC l.e.d.).


How did you know which lights they had??


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 27, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> How did you know which lights they had??


 
That’s what I was thinking! Maybe he was being sarcastic?


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Nov 29, 2009)

Cajun Josh said:


> My best would be the Maxabeam followed by my PH50



Now that's what I consider a collection of throwers!!!!

Can anyone here beat Cajun Josh's 'three of a kind' !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sams club POB.


----------



## zven (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow... I feel so out of place here... Sadly enough, my best thrower is my C2 w/ Malkoff M60. Well, my Mag 3D with Terralux drop-in might have slightly higher lux, but the M60's throw is definitely more useful.

Not that either of those are slouches, to be sure (certainly not compared to "normal" people's lights), but they don't hold a candle (-power; pardon the pun) to the throwers all you guys have. Clearly I have an area of my collection to work on...


----------



## paetzi (Dec 1, 2009)

Mine is an 250 mW focusable better defocusable laser.
You´ll wonder how bright this thing is if you throw the dot on a white surface like the wall in my bedroom i could read a book in the room and when you defocus the dot you can illuminate a road sign o houses in far distance.


----------



## Bubu (Dec 1, 2009)

I definately need to invest in something with more power.

I was initially thinking of going to good LED thrower but I am now starting to think a HID might be better. But then again I wanted saomething smaller, maybe I should just get both.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 1, 2009)

My MaxaBeam vs. the Moon


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome, DM51! :twothumbs


----------



## lightplay22 (Dec 1, 2009)

Stinger ds led hp... now that my $15.00 wal-mart spotlight bit the dust.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 1, 2009)

DM51 said:


> My MaxaBeam vs. the Moon


I always liked that particular beamshot. Isn't the MaxaBeam only on 'Medium' for that one?


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 1, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Can anyone here beat Cajun Josh's 'three of a kind' !!!!!!!!!!


 
I could beat out the L50 and PH50, but only RA as of right now has a father throwing “flashlight” compared to the *mighty* Maxabeam:bow:.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 2, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> I always liked that particular beamshot. Isn't the MaxaBeam only on 'Medium' for that one?


Correct - I was so busy messing about with the camera, tripod etc that I forgot to reset the light to maximum for the actual photo...


----------



## DUQ (Dec 2, 2009)

LumaPower MRV SE and then my Surefire M4 Hybrid (MN60)


----------



## Art (Dec 2, 2009)

Mine is the Eagletac M2XC4 , some people get 30k lux readings with it... in my luxmeter it gets a bit pass 22k but still the best I have , but the best thrower for the size is the Led Lenser P7 with 10k lux in a "small" light.

Regards,


----------



## DVN (Dec 2, 2009)

Damn, that picture up there is unreal. How far away is that? I'm trying to determine how this compares to my Maglite, (laugh laugh, i know  Would a Maglite throw about a third as far? a fourth?


----------



## Larry237 (Dec 2, 2009)

Mine is an Anondotech Mega Illuminator that supposedly puts out 3200 lumens. It really puts out a great spot for a long distance. After getting it, I have never found a situation where I had enough room or needed that much spot. It is great for one upping people who think that they have a bright light.


----------



## TheInvader (Dec 2, 2009)

Stanley HID 3000 (obviously. my sig shows my only lights)
4" reflector
I have clearly illmunated things (meaning I know exactly what they are) at around 2,000 feet.
I have been able to make out things (meaning I see the beam hitting it) at around 6000-7000 feet away.

Keep in mind this is only a stock Walmart HID light, cost me $16 ($80 for one of mine  ). No mods will probably be done to it except maybe take out the heavy lead acid battery and make a few stacks and parallels of a 12v NIMH pack. (10 D's for 10Amp hrs vs 3 of the SLA)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

My modified Professional's Favourite (MotorPRO) 17.5MCP remains the king of my collection, great throw just a little "too big" for regular use IMHO 






Here it is from 30m (across the road) lighting up a 300m distant target :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 4, 2009)

DVN said:


> Damn, that picture up there is unreal. How far away is that? I'm trying to determine how this compares to my Maglite, (laugh laugh, i know  Would a Maglite throw about a third as far? a fourth?


 
Approximately 1/28th as far, seriously I’m not making that number up, Maxabeams are a serious piece of kit:bow::thumbsup:.


----------



## sed6 (Dec 5, 2009)

Here's my 15m CP Cyclops modified with a 35W automotive HID off eBay. Between the light and HID I have only $130 in it. Easily lights up a water tower at more than 1000yds.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 7, 2009)

sed6 said:


> Here's my 15m CP Cyclops modified with a 35W automotive HID off eBay. Between the light and HID I have only $130 in it. Easily lights up a water tower at more than 1000yds.


 
Nice build.


----------



## skillet (Dec 17, 2009)

DM51 said:


> My MaxaBeam vs. the Moon





Good grief.. Now that's just showing off.. How do think that makes us all feel without a Maxabeam. What about a Maxabeam for me. What about _my _feelings. What about my light.. Hmmm.. What about _me, me, me....
_

Why shouldn't I have a Maxabeam... DM51 has a Maxabeam... That's not fair.. 

I know that no one can see it.. but I couldn't keep typing from laughing... Sorry for the wasted space..

G


----------



## chrisWELD (Dec 21, 2009)

1D Mag 10W HID by Silver Legacy, with a regulated 2 x 17670 batt holder. Nice column of light even if it's quite blue in tint...


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Dec 21, 2009)

I've got nothing on a lot of lights in this thread...

For more practical/EDC type lights: My Eagletac P100A2 with its XP-E and SMO reflector has solid throw, as does my (cheap!) SacredFire NF-555 which is just a Nitecore Extreme knock-off with an approx 26mm reflector.

For longest throw that I own: I would expect it to be one of my two 2C Mags. My direct driven P7 Mag has very solid throw but a lot of the light (OP reflector) goes into flood/spill. My K2 Mag isn't driven nearly as hard but when I use the stock SMO mag reflector then it might be able to beat the P7 for throw. I need to get out of the city or to a park to properly test this...


----------



## RobertM (Dec 21, 2009)

Sam's POB 35w HID ...its throw still amazes me!
My SureFire M6 would be a distant second behind the POB.


----------

